# Roubaix Elite SL2 Apex...



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

My first post.

I just ordered this bike in black carbon fiber. I'm so excited, I'm like a little kid! SRAM components, carbon frame, pretty awesome bike!

A little of my history....

I'm a retired project manager. Retired in '09 and I work part-time doing consulting work...(Project scheduling and cost control).

Anyway, I used to be quite the biker/swimmer/runner. Done my share of half marathons, 10k's and triathlons. (Younger days/!)

About 30 years ago, my wife and I started a family and had 4 fine sons. Their activities, sports etc., took literally all my time (not to mention working 50-60 hours per week+ some travel). 

I had a '70 Motobecane Grand Touring back in the day and road thousands of miles on that thing! I made the choice to "loan" it to my son when he was in college. Yep, you got it... never saw it again.

Well that gave me a good reason to buy this beauty!

I'll post pics, review, etc. when I get the bike next week.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike and welcome to RBR. 

Might I suggest not loaning _this_ bike to your son? At least until you're ready to upgrade! :thumbsup:


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Congrats on the new bike and welcome to RBR.
> 
> Might I suggest not loaning _this_ bike to your son? At least until you're ready to upgrade! :thumbsup:


Haha... believe me. Lesson learned!!! Thanks for the welcome. Upping my post count already!


----------



## MattG42C (Aug 13, 2010)

congrats! FWIW, it only took about 6 days to receive my Roubaix Comp Rival after I ordered it. (Photos forthcoming once it's actually above zero outside.)

-Matt.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Bill,

My situation is nearly like yours, except for the kids. I recently got a roubaix after taking my old roadbike out of the attic and noticing that it was ancient, like me. Couldn't be happier.

That's a beauty!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Bill,

My situation is nearly like yours, except for the kids. I recently got a roubaix after taking my old roadbike out of the attic and noticing that it was ancient, like me. Couldn't be happier.

That's a beauty!


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> Bill,
> 
> My situation is nearly like yours, except for the kids. I recently got a roubaix after taking my old roadbike out of the attic and noticing that it was ancient, like me. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> That's a beauty!


True... my old Moto wasn't worth much, with it's down-tube "grind-shifters", heavy steel frame and bent rims.

A lot has changed since I retired 18 months ago. The major thing is that I lost 100 pounds. Sat at a desk for 35 years, now I'm actually running again!

Thanks for the comments.....


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

MattG42C said:


> congrats! FWIW, it only took about 6 days to receive my Roubaix Comp Rival after I ordered it. (Photos forthcoming once it's actually above zero outside.)
> 
> -Matt.


It's supposed to be in the mid-50's all next week.... Looking forward to my first ride!


----------



## darthkarl (Jun 22, 2010)

Just to wet your appetite, here's a photo of my '11 Roubaix Elite. It's a fantastic ride with the SRAM Apex group.


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

darthkarl said:


> Just to wet your appetite, here's a photo of my '11 Roubaix Elite. It's a fantastic ride with the SRAM Apex group.


That's a beautiful ride. I'm definitely ready for this bike!


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Congratulations on your new bike!! I hope the miles ahead treat you well. 

A couple of the club members I ride with have been on the Rubaix and loved them. One is a over 6' and over 220 pound diesel that motors along on the flats at 30 mph! This is me behind him when it's about my turn to take a pull :yikes:


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Hopefully you bought it at BikeSource.


----------



## razredge (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing pics of the bike and reading your review. Specially how you like the Sram Apex grupo. This is one ot the bikes on my wish list : )


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

roadie01 said:


> Congratulations on your new bike!! I hope the miles ahead treat you well.
> 
> A couple of the club members I ride with have been on the Rubaix and loved them. One is a over 6' and over 220 pound diesel that motors along on the flats at 30 mph! This is me behind him when it's about my turn to take a pull :yikes:


Even though I'm 60, I can still rat-trap with the younger guys! Born to ride......


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

Bob29er said:


> Hopefully you bought it at BikeSource.


I actually bought it from a locally owned BikeStop store. Family owned business that's been in the KC area for many years. Well trusted, honest and excellent price.

There are 2 BikeSource stores here in the KC area, but both are about 40 miles away from me. I just didn't want to drive 80 miles round trip for tune ups, when I can do the same thing here in 5 miles...


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a little better pic. I took this at the bike shop today. Mine is exactly like this one, except it's a 61 frame.....   

Can't wait to get my bike.... :thumbsup:


----------



## thebeave (Feb 17, 2011)

*Did you consider the Comp Triple?*

I am carefully considering the exact bike you boughtt, the 2011 Elite w/SRAM Apex group. It's $1900 at my LBS. I hope you or anyoe can provide some advice. Did you consider the Comp triple w/ Shimano 105 group? If so, why did you go with the Elite?

Would you or anyone else have considered:
2011 Comp Triple (105s) for $2450?
2010 Comp Triple (105s) for $2100

I'm not looking to spend the $500 more for the 2011 COMP, but the LBS near me is selling the comp triple 2010 for only $200 more than the 2011 Elite w/SRAM. 

The same LBS tells me that the SRAMs climb as well as the Shimano triple ( very hilly in the SF bay area) . They say the latest 105 group on the 2011 comp is better than the old 105 group on the 2010 Comp. They also say the Shimanos are more durable, but that the SRAM on the 2011 Elite is superior to the 2010 105 group and that i should get the 2011 Elite rather than the 2010 Comp, esp when it's $200 less. Do you agree?

The same LBS offered a 25% upgrade on any wheelset if I don't want the stock wheels on the 2011 Elite w/ SRAM Apex. They suggested a 2010 Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheelset upgrade for less than $350 for an all in price of about $2250 for the Elite + wheel upgrade. I plan to train and ride in 2 centuries this year, so want good balance of comfort/ durability/ value. What would you do?

Thanks very much everyone


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

thebeave said:


> I am carefully considering the exact bike you boughtt, the 2011 Elite w/SRAM Apex group. It's $1900 at my LBS. I hope you or anyoe can provide some advice. Did you consider the Comp triple w/ Shimano 105 group? If so, why did you go with the Elite?
> 
> Would you or anyone else have considered:
> 2011 Comp Triple (105s) for $2450?
> ...


You've done your homework! Simply stated, I prefer SRAM over the "new" 105. I think it has smoother, crisper shifts and the levers can move fore and aft depending on the rider's hand position.

I also prefer a double, rather than a triple. Our terrain here in Missouri/Kansas is (mostly) as flat as a pancake and the extra money for a triple would just be wasted.

For me, it boiled down to personal preference.

Good luck..... (BTW, my new Elite has been delivered to the shop and I can pick it up tomorrow after the "tune"... Hoping for some nice weather!)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since I have no hands on experience with Apex, I can't comment specifically on its performance, but I don't agree with your LBS on a couple of key points. One of which being that the new 105 (5700) is in some way 'better' than the last version (5600).

While there are some minor differences, in real world conditions, I think one would be hard pressed to call the 5700 'better'. The specs for the RD cog capacity has grown from 27 to 28T and there now is internal cable routing for the derailleurs. I think there's also a slight improvement in brake modulation and chain design (trickle down from Ultegra), but IMO none of these 'improvements' are worth the difference in price between the 2010 and 2011 Comp. 

Same goes for the differences in framesets between the two. The 2010 uses triple monocoque construction, while the 2011 uses FACT IS and there's a very slight difference in CF grade, but the frame weights are near identical, and (IMO) the ride will be as well.

Given your terrain (hilly), I do agree with your LBS that either the triple 105 or Apex will fulfill your needs, so all things considered, I think your real choices come down to the 2010 Comp or the 2011 Elite. I say test ride, then decide, because there are functional differences between how SRAM and Shimano shifts so your preference may influence your decision.

Last thought re: wheelsets. I'd center my attention on which bike to buy, then once that decision was made ride it with the OEM wheelset before considering an upgrade. For the price your LBS is offering for the Mavics, after you build some saddle time you could then consider something like Easton EA-70's, and it's always good to have a spare wheelset around. 

HTH, and good luck!!


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

darthkarl said:


> Just to wet your appetite, here's a photo of my '11 Roubaix Elite. It's a fantastic ride with the SRAM Apex group.


What saddle is that? Fits the bike perfectly.


----------



## Bushrat (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,
Have had a 2011 Elite since November 10.
Great bike, LBS supplied Mavic Ksyrium Elites from new and I've fitted S-Works seatpost and bars, Romin Sl saddle and an Easton EC90 90mm stem (closest to the stealthy colour scheme I was trying to stick with.) Oh and a couple of Token bits.
I can stick with most of the boys and no aches at the end of a ride.
Love it! Apex works great and I'd fully recommend the wheel upgrade too.


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

Bushrat said:


> Hi,
> Have had a 2011 Elite since November 10.
> Great bike, LBS supplied Mavic Ksyrium Elites from new and I've fitted S-Works seatpost and bars, Romin Sl saddle and an Easton EC90 90mm stem (closest to the stealthy colour scheme I was trying to stick with.) Oh and a couple of Token bits.
> I can stick with most of the boys and no aches at the end of a ride.
> Love it! Apex works great and I'd fully recommend the wheel upgrade too.


Very ;nice... Glad you like your ride! I'm considering a wheel upgrade to a HED wheelset. Strong and lightweight. Rolling resistance is like butter! All in due time. :thumbsup:


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

just test-rode this exact bike.
while where Luster lives is fairly flat, the upper NW KC area (KS side) is plenty hilly.

i saw this post earlier in the week and wished i had read it closer back then. i thought the Roubaix was totally out of my price range until i stopped at my LBS to check out the Secteur a little closer and told them what i was looking for/why.

might have one of these myself in a few weeks.
just not in all black. as sexy as it looks.... the one they have in stock is the black/white/gold lettering.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Great bike....my wife just got the Ruby with the Apex group. She loves it and with 34-32 gearing, she could climb a tree if needed. Only issues I have is that Specialized spec'd a cheap crankset on the bike.....it's not the Apex crankset. I had the lbs upgrade to SRAM Rival and ended up droping a half pound. Cost me $50......


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

GumbyN said:


> just test-rode this exact bike.
> while where Luster lives is fairly flat, the upper NW KC area (KS side) is plenty hilly.
> 
> i saw this post earlier in the week and wished i had read it closer back then. i thought the Roubaix was totally out of my price range until i stopped at my LBS to check out the Secteur a little closer and told them what i was looking for/why.
> ...


I originally went to my LBS looking for a sub-1000 dollar bike and the Secteur was my top choice. I upgraded for a few reasons: 1. The carbon fiber absorbs much road vibration... 2. I like the SRAM components... and 3. The money was not a big deal for me... (retired last year with plenty to spare... Thanks, Burns & Mac!):thumbsup:


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

yep... i've got a 2k limit to work with... i thought these were more based on the Spec website.

now that i think more about it, i may see if they'll get me the one in all black... nothing against the white/black/gold one, but everyone around the shop has white/black or white/red or red/white or red/black. very few with all black, except on here.


----------



## thebeave (Feb 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Since I have no hands on experience with Apex, I can't comment specifically on its performance, but I don't agree with your LBS on a couple of key points. One of which being that the new 105 (5700) is in some way 'better' than the last version (5600).
> 
> While there are some minor differences, in real world conditions, I think one would be hard pressed to call the 5700 'better'. The specs for the RD cog capacity has grown from 27 to 28T and there now is internal cable routing for the derailleurs. I think there's also a slight improvement in brake modulation and chain design (trickle down from Ultegra), but IMO none of these 'improvements' are worth the difference in price between the 2010 and 2011 Comp.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. This is good info. I've ridden the Elite - very nice - and when i can get to the shop with the 2010 comp, i'll ride that. My LBS was pretty intrigued that i could get the 2010 comp105 triple for the extra $200, and they think it's the better buy assuming the test ride is solid.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice bike and welcome to the Specialized club! I am sure you will enjoy many miles on it.


----------



## Luster (Feb 9, 2011)

rward325 said:


> Nice bike and welcome to the Specialized club! I am sure you will enjoy many miles on it.


Thank you! I have managed to put 20 miles on it before the outside temp took a nosedive last night! Yesterday it was 75, this morning, 21!!! With 20mph winds... Not good! 

Better as the week goes on. So far, I love the bike.....


----------



## maxbro (Nov 27, 2011)

*New bike*

Just bought SL2 Elite Roubaix Apex. First carbon bike. Love the gears. A bit ugly but growing on me and "black" is in this year. 2011 model so good discount LBS. Great weather for riding here (Gold Coast Australia). Just cruisin' (67)


----------



## thebeave (Feb 17, 2011)

*Bot The 2010 Model*

A smokin $1700 deal on the 2010. Rode 1000 miles this season and loved it. Certainly plenty comfortable, but did get the BG fit early in the spring. Rode some cat 1 climbs and the gearing was adequate. Perhaps the lower gearing of the 2011 would come in handy in the off category climbs, but I rarely found I needed granny on this, and I'm in good but not great condition


----------

